# GT 245 lopes



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

My GT 245 lopes when not under load. When I'm mowing it runs fine. Any ideas as to what the problem is and how to fix it?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like a dirty carb bowl, or something restricting the fuel getting to the carb.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

It runs great under a load its just that when I stop to unload the bagger it lopes like crazy, it doesn't seem like fuel restriction or it would run bad under load and not have power.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

If it lopes when you lower the rpm to low idle the idle circuit in the carb may be dirty but the high speed circuit is clean and it runs just fine at high speed under load.


----------



## Ispyfromabove (Mar 24, 2013)

You must have a cam with too much lift and not enough lobe separation... Oh wait, that small block Chevy talk.... Oops.


----------

